# Need help identifying old bike



## hairyberries (Jul 21, 2006)

This bike is believed to have been made in the 30s.  It belonged to my grandfather for most of his life, half of which was spent in the UK.  It came over from the UK in a large freight container with other belongings after his passing.  I'm not sure of the country of origin.

Can anyone help me identify the make, model and/or year of manufacture?  I'd really like to restore it, but I'd like to do it justice by obtaining photos of original paint schemes for this model.

Photos of my bike:
http://www.hairyberries.com/bike/

Thanks in advance for any info you can pass on.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi, it's definitely a Raleigh though I have no idea as to its age.


----------



## hairyberries (Jul 23, 2006)

This thread has sprouted in the Antique Bicycles pre-1933 section, despite it's 1937 date of origin -- my apologies.

Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## Miguello (Jul 25, 2006)

Only one of the pictures loaded for me? The one showing a badge kind of thing. If it's a raleigh it's definitely English in origin.


----------



## hairyberries (Jul 27, 2006)

Take a look at the pictures now.  I changed it to an open directory.  

http://www.hairyberries.com/bike/

Thanks for your input.


----------

